
More Doctors 'Fire' Vaccine Refusers - jseliger
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203315804577209230884246636.html?mod=WSJ_hp_mostpop_read
======
refurb
This isn't that out of the ordinary. I was speaking with an endocrinologist
who specializes in diabetes and he said that if patients aren't compliant with
their medications and lifestyle changes, he asks them to find another doctor
as well.

If patients aren't going to help themselves, is it really worth the physicians
efforts?

